# Hard to hold ???



## Sharpshot70 (Jan 16, 2018)

After I draw back and get my anchor then look thru my peep and site I'm always below the bull and feels like I'm fighting to keep it up inside the bull. Not sure if I got too much weight on the bow or what ?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Several things to check out:
One could be form related. watch this video by GRIV - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1t0wTr6nZ-A&t=14s
Another could be your DL is set too long. We can't tell without a photo or video.
One that caught me is nock height. Mine was a little low and I was actually pulling the pin down as I pulled through my shot. Small changes can make a big difference in your holding. Just right can be 1/32" from bad.
Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## Sharpshot70 (Jan 16, 2018)

aread said:


> Several things to check out:
> One could be form related. watch this video by GRIV - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1t0wTr6nZ-A&t=14s
> Another could be your DL is set too long. We can't tell without a photo or video.
> One that caught me is nock height. Mine was a little low and I was actually pulling the pin down as I pulled through my shot. Small changes can make a big difference in your holding. Just right can be 1/32" from bad.
> ...


Great video . I'll try some of the things he mentioned.


----------



## Scottspot50 (Nov 21, 2017)

I had the same issue. I’m a long time rifle shooter and tend to drop below to see the point of impact then raise back up. Raising back up doesn’t work as well with a bow. Three things helped with this: Changed to a top pin, allow pin to drop onto target from the top ( never get low), watch arrow to target through the scope. ( prevents raising up to see where the arrow goes which drops the front shoulder) hth


----------



## Sharpshot70 (Jan 16, 2018)

Update so I took some weight off my stabilizers and that made a huge difference.


----------



## Nockonater (Oct 8, 2007)

This is helpful. I have the same problem.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

aread has once again posted great info. i will add one thing . does the bow balance in your hand? or does it dump forward? do you have a back bar on the bow?a back bar can do a lot on the balance of the bow to customize the weight for you.im gonna guess... that either you have no back bar,or its not set correct.or you dont have one and you got a ton of weight out front...a back bar can make a HUGE difference on how you shoot, hold, balance..i recommend, get it balanced, and find the sweet spot that works for you.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Front and back bars can vary from shooter to shooter.
Being balanced front to back is not for everyone.
My daughter shoots a very heavy front bar and is front heavy on a shot.
Shoots a lot of 60X rounds and been averaging 28-29X on vegas this past few weeks.


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

Could be target panic, I also had the same issue with my spot bow.
I raised my nocking points/Dloop up about 1/16 to 1/8th inch or so and it helped.
I use GRIV's starting formula for weight (Front oz X bar length / rear bar length for rear weights) and slightly modify it.
I like a balanced front to back bow.


----------



## Nockonater (Oct 8, 2007)

I used to tiller tune so that it would pull up, sort of the same thing as moving the D loop up. Seemed to help a little sometimes..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ironbear60 (Nov 10, 2017)

I have the same problem


----------



## Fdalebowhunter7 (Sep 1, 2016)

Great advice!


----------



## Jessrandy2013 (Nov 16, 2018)

Great video, very helpful


----------

